# Chosera vs Gesshin vs Suehiro Rika?



## jgraeff (Nov 19, 2011)

So I'm thinking of getting a few more stones when i order some more knives.

Im debating between the chosera 2k and Gesshin 2k

and the Gesshin 4-5k or Suehiro Rika. 

Any opinions on which are better than why? I like that the gesshin 5k is splash n go, however its not a huge deal.

Im thinking of getting a shapton glass or bester to keep in my bag at work. Maybe a 1k stone not sure. 

I don't want to spend a fortune on stones but i want good performers as well, i have the gesshin 400 and think its great. The rest i have is minosharp 1k(don't really care for it), Steelex 6k, Takashima, and dmt xxc.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Nov 19, 2011)

You should consider the Chosera 3k as well. I absolutely love that stone. Maybe some other people could compare the 2k and 3k, would be interesting for me, too?


----------



## tk59 (Nov 19, 2011)

If you have and love the G400, I'd recommend you stick with the rest of that line of stones. You don't need a 1k if you get the G2k. Aside from being a splash n go, the 5k gives a nice, burr-less (in most cases) finish for a final stopping point. It's not super fast but that is not something I value after the 1k-ish point. I hardly ever spend more than a minute on that stone anyway. The Rika is an interesting stone in that it is soft and can leave a kasumi-type finish if you're skillful. I like the Rika but not enough to use mine, apparently. I also don't like that it comes with a big base that traps water and takes forever to dry out. I've never tried the Chosera 2k but the 1k, 3k, 5k are all very nice stones that can be used as splash n go stones when necessary. If I didn't like splash n go so much, I'd opt for G2k, G5k and then a strop for occasional clean-up duty.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 19, 2011)

Since you have and like the Gesshin 400, I'd suggest getting the Gesshin 2000. Hold off on the 5000 grit stone until you've a chance to see what kind of edge the Gesshin 2k and a strop can give you. In my opinion, it's as good as my Suehiro Rika 5k can give. 




jgraeff said:


> So I'm thinking of getting a few more stones when i order some more knives.
> 
> Im debating between the chosera 2k and Gesshin 2k
> 
> ...


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 19, 2011)

For a stone that is rated as a 4k, the Gesshin 4k can easily do the work of a 2k stone while giving you the finish of a 4k. If you wanted a minimalist stone setup you could easily get by with a G400/G4k combo.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 19, 2011)

99Limited said:


> For a stone that is rated as a 4k, the Gesshin 4k can easily do the work of a 2k stone while giving you the finish of a 4k. If you wanted a minimalist stone setup you could easily get by with a G400/G4k combo.


I agree. This is also a nice option.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Well that would be nice if i could have just one stone. The 4k cuts that fast?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 20, 2011)

Seems to me, it would take some serious time to remove the 400 grit scratches with a 4k...not familiar with these particular stones, just generalized.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 20, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Well that would be nice if i could have just one stone. The 4k cuts that fast?



Just for the heck of it, I used the G4k to cut new bevels in a couple of knives. It took maybe a minute to do each knife. Granted both knives are lasers, one O1/L6 damascus and the other white #2. Another thing nice about the G4k is that if your knives are in pretty good shape, it'll raise a burr within a handful of strokes. The G4k responds really well to the amount of pressure you apply. Start out using the amount of pressure you'd use in a firm handshake to raise your burr and end up using gentle pressure to give your bevel a hazy finish.

I wish I could justify buying a G2k to see how it performs. I already have a Bester 1.2k which I don't use much and a fairly new Naniwa 2k Green Brick(GB) that I've been trying out. So far I haven't figured out why so many people like the GB. I've used it about a dozen times and I guess I'm missing something. If I was issuing grit ratings based on my experience, I'd give the GB a 4k rating and the G4k the 2k rating. I think the next time I get these two stones out I'll follow the G4k with the GB and see how I like those results.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go with the G4k and see how it works for me, from the way it sounds it should fit right into my line up. If not i can always get another one


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

